# broadband, El Campello



## mojitojoe (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a decent broadband provider for my house on the Muchavista Playa, near El Campello..... can anyone help ?


----------



## mojitojoe (Dec 30, 2011)

*oh no....no Ono...*

thanks for your reply..... I tried Ono but they don't cover that area.... then tried Telefonica, who said because we are beside the beach they could only guarantee 1Mb !.... If they're saying that as the landline provider will any other broadband provider be able to improve on it ?
thanks for your help... it's appreciated.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Point Topic - Spain broadband subscriber numbers and tariffs.

doesn't break it down into areas though.
But those are the list of providers on the pie chart


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mojitojoe said:


> thanks for your reply..... I tried Ono but they don't cover that area.... then tried Telefonica, who said because we are beside the beach they could only guarantee 1Mb !.... If they're saying that as the landline provider will any other broadband provider be able to improve on it ?
> thanks for your help... it's appreciated.



If Telefonica (Movistar) can only provide 1Mb then no-one else will be able to improve on that using fixed-line ADSL.

Have you tried WiMax companies (Google it for your area)?


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

satellite?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Wi-max is the way to go and is a million times better than satellite but looking at the map El Campello is right on the edge of coverage, Muchavista though looks like it might be covered though.
Only way to find out would be to ask I guess.


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

mojitojoe said:


> I'm looking for a decent broadband provider for my house on the Muchavista Playa, near El Campello..... can anyone help ?


Hi Mojitojoe
I hope to be spending the winter months in El Campello from around February next year. Have you been successful in your quest for broadband or wifi?


----------

